# Amnesty at 50: Concert series



## Crosseyedpianist (Mar 1, 2011)

Crosseyedpianist said:


> *Amnesty at 50​**Concert series​*_"Individuals can make a difference. But united as Amnesty, we are so much more powerful."​_
> Two concerts at St John's Smith Square, central London, given by acclaimed British pianist James Lisney to highlight the fiftieth anniversary of Amnesty International, which exists to promote human rights and works worldwide for the release of prisoners of conscience, to secure fair trials for political prisoners; and seeks an end to torture, extrajudicial executions, 'disappearances' and the death penalty​.
> 
> *October 20th, 7.30pm
> ...


----------

